# Superman for kids by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!
Avni Alsancak:surprise:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

These are so good. Are you really drawing these every day? Your quick.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you Dick!You are very kindly!:vs_cool:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is very good.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you,sweet,golden heart Terry!:vs_blush:


----------

